# 68 fender brace location



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I'm in the final phases of my project, getting close to my paint shop date. I am working with the 'fender to core' brackets, the small flat stock ones with the round hole on one end and the slotted hole on the other, that go between the valance bolts and the core support behind the turn signal lights. My question is, do they mount on the lower valance bolt, or the second one from the bottom? I tried to document everything as it was removed, but I missed this one, and it was 7 years ago. I'm thinking the second one, with the slotted hole toward the outside, but I just don't know. I tried a search here, but it's a difficult issue to research. Thanks in advance, Russ


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

Found it.

68 69 Pontiac GTO Judge Front Lower Fender to Core Support Brackets Pair | eBay


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks. From the diagram, it looks like the bottom holes. Just trying to get all the loose ends wrapped up before the paint shop gets it. Should be going in early June, and should get back around a month later. I'm getting really stressed out about all the details, though.


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

Lucky you.
I'm the middle of block sanding my front cap at the moment so I only WISH I was ready for the paint shop.
Still need tp fix a rear quarter panel, put in a new floor pan (front right section), rebuild the tranny, install new exhaust and reinstall the windows and all interior.

piece of cake....


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I bought it in 1980, painted it myself a few times over the years. I took it off the road in 07 to fully go through it and have a top notch paint job on it. (I'm not THAT good of a painter). Figured it would take 4 years. Yea, right. 2 quarters, 2 rockers, rear sail panel, one used oem door. All floorboards, trunk are perfect original ones. Rebuilt the th400 trans. Pulled and re-gasketed the engine, both are # matching. Still have to put the whole interior back in, after the paint. So now I'm almost there in double the time. I feel your pain.


----------



## patrickth (Apr 19, 2015)

rlslavik said:


> Found it.
> 
> 68 69 Pontiac GTO Judge Front Lower Fender to Core Support Brackets Pair | eBay


I sure am glad you posted this. Having same issue. My front rock shield took a hit by previous owner and I have to get it and fender off. turn light is crunched up in there and couldn't see exactly what was holding it. Was about to break out sawzall. Now I know what it looks like.


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

mainngoat - you and I have way too much in common. 
Had mine 15 years and decided to redo the whole thing after a neighbor backed into it.
Lots of bondo under the flashy red paint job that had been chipping off for years.
I knew the bondo was there before buying it but for 2K and it ran like a scalded dog - who cares. Figured that way I wouldn't have to worry about the 1st door ding.
Now I really think it will stay primer black for the same 1st door ding, jealous key scratch reason. 
Patrick. I had a printout of that picture that I found on Ebay. That one seller puts LOTS of pic/diagrams in his listings. Took a while to refind it but worth the effort. That little piece shouldn't even be necessary. Pontiac should have simply made the fenders and valence meet up without it.
But then again I am speaking of a company/time when every Endura bumper was hand sprayed and ground down to fit AFTER the sheet metal was bolted together.
Each one different and no "replacement" bumper could ever fit perfectly.
I have the Endura bumper 2 part compound and will be building up/sanding down the bumper soon.
My 2 new fenders are far more pointed than the existing bumper on the top/outer edges so that will be a - learn as I go - experience I am not particularly looking forward to.
But much of the car has been that way and at least when it is done I will know EXACTLY what I have...


----------

